# E60: US Sirius Retrofit for NAV - Hope!



## fmusbmw (Oct 21, 2003)

My car was built on April 1st 2004 (No Joke) and while I ordered option #693 (Sirius Pre-Wiring), it was removed by BMW AG and I wasn't told about the removal until the car was built. BMW apologized and said that dealers were sent a notice that all option #693 were removed on March 19 because of technical issue. My dealer has since been told by BMW NA that they are working on a retrofit (wiring/antenna) for US E60s with NAV. The kit should be available in very late 2004.


----------



## kbuttler (Sep 15, 2004)

*Sirius Retrofit for '04 (with NAV)*

Have you heard any more on this retrofit option. I'm looking to buy an '04 530i with NAV and really would like the Sirius too. Dealer is telling me this isn't available...

Any news?


----------

